# Strongid



## mylalaisa (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone use Strongid horse paste as a wormer for their goats? Or know anything about it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Pyrantal Pamoates (and tartates) were very popular for a long time, it is now a major ingredient in a feed through pelleted wormer for ruminants. It works very well on single stomach animals, which doesn't always transfer to use in ruminants and just like anything else, unless someone fecals, uses it and refecals to see it indeed does keep parasite loads down, it's guessing. Texas A&M was going to do a study on this a couple years back, I have no idea if the study was ever done or if any local herds ended up applying to be guinea pigs on this study, it was asked at our local club for folks to sign up. So no answer that I know of


----------



## mylalaisa (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Vicki, I took a fecal sample to vet, and she told me to use that along with Ivomec. I had no seen that wormer discussed before and didn't know what it's reputation for working was or if it was even used by goat folks. I understand the need to do fecals, and got online and bought microscope, and McMaster slides as soon as I left Vet...$12 a fecal would get old real fast. Once again thanks for info.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Texas A&M recommends using safeguard/panacur along with Ivermectin, given at the same time but not mixed together, as a really good cocktail wormer, use 3 times, 10 days apart so you can not only get stomach worms but tapes and lungworms. But sorry have not heard of using Strongid. Vicki


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I have used Strongid for at least 2 years now. It's about the only wormer I can find that works on the worms here that wear mask and red caps.. :biggrin 
I started using after a long discussion with Scott Horner.. Texas A&M. At the time.. Pyrental Pamate and Levamisole worked well. IF you could find the lavamisole. 

Strongid works very well for me.. so far. It's reather cheap if you order from Jeffers and use the generic. I have found that it is beginning to not catch all of them, not as effective.. (yes.. I do fecals regularly) .. so I may have to switch to lavamisole. 
I have used Dectomax.. but was advised by a great vet that it was great.. but it would be the last thing used.. since after making my super worms even more super with it.. I would have no where else to go for a wormer. 

Safeguard, Cydectin and Ivomec are totally useless on my farm. Only thing I use is Ivomec Plus.
I do have a bottle of Valbazen around somewhere... :/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Rett! Vicki


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I've used it too, it seemed to work, fecal came back 99% better than before i de-wormed with it.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Information I read on Strongid says ". Containing pyranted tartrate, this dewormer is designed to be fed daily."

Are you really feeding it daily? If not what is the dosage /frequency you use it at?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are two kinds of Strongid and yes I know folks who are feeding Strongid C (comes in a 5 gallon bucket for the use in horses) to their boer goats daily. 

Ziggy don't just ask the dosages but what worm eggs and adult worms does it kill for them. Vicki


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

> Ziggy don't just ask the dosages but what worm eggs and adult worms does it kill for them.


OK - I am asking. 

And as far as feeding daily I assume you wouldn't do this for milking does? what is the recommended withdrawal time for milk (I know its off label).


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

Vicki,
In the 'worming cocktail', is the ivermectin orally or on the back of the goat?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Always orally, there is no wormers recommended to be used poured on or given injectable to goats. It isn't because it doesn't work, it's because it doesn't work as well. Vicki


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I use a paste of the same stuff, not the daily pellets. I used to feed that to my horses, but feared worm resistance and stopped.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

So do I use the injectable ivermectin orally?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

> So do I use the injectable ivermectin orally?


Yes - there is a bunch of information on commonly used wormers and dosages in the Worm/Wormers section of the forum


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

Okey dokey.


----------

